# Ethan Ralph Guntin' Around the World: Havana, Cuba



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 2, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havana
Having not learned his lesson from the trips to Portugal, and having spent too much time lately with the Mare and the Guntling, Ralph recently announced that he will for the third time, be taking a foreign vacation, this time to Havana, Cuba. For anyone who doesn't know in the last 15 years, embargos and bans have loosened on Cuba (Caused by the Cuban Missile Crisis back in the late 50s) allowing tourism. Ralph is probably going to go and just smoke cigars.

One thing of interest is how it's No Gunt November for many people, and Ralph seems to be tempting fate in order to get everyone to break their vow,  as every time he goes to a foreign country, he gets his ass kicked. Will he break the curse this time?

Ralph said he'll be spending Thanksgiving there (So, not with the Mare's family). Exact dates I'm unsure.


----------



## fedoralordjish (Nov 2, 2022)

who are you talking about?


----------



## Historical Figure (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm not seeing a poll, must be a browser issue...

This time around, he'll probably get beaten up by a cop or a drug dealer. Hell, it's Cuba, a drug-dealing cop is definitely a possibility.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 2, 2022)

Fingers crossed for dying in a communist prison


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 2, 2022)

>be Cuban 
>spend most of your life dreaming of going to America and escaping your country 
>years of suffering later, Castro dies
>You've suffered so long but now you are free
>as you enjoy freedom for the first time in your life, you see an American
>he waddles towards you and looks as if he could eat your entire food storage 
>he reeks of cheap liquor and sweat
>you realize this is what Castro was protecting you from


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Nov 2, 2022)

And I bet Pantsu and Rozy ain't going.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Nov 2, 2022)

fedoralordjish said:


> who are you talking about?


Das Gunt, The Rage Hog, the hardest working slacker in the sector from the top on down Da Gunt!


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Nov 2, 2022)

who the fuck goes on vacation by themselves? He's such a pariah.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Nov 2, 2022)

I have a good feeling The Gunt is about to get his ass kicked once again.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Nov 2, 2022)

Cuba beeze!


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 2, 2022)

They'll mistake him for a pig and make sandwiches out of his gunt meat.


----------



## Zdzislaw Beksinski (Nov 2, 2022)

Watch as they snatch his man-purse in the first few days. Do not let us down, compañeros cubanos.


----------



## Elmo (Nov 2, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> who the fuck goes on vacation by themselves? He's such a pariah.


Sex tourists.


----------



## DumbDude43 (Nov 2, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> who the fuck goes on vacation by themselves? He's such a pariah.


to be fair, the last two times he went on vacation, it ended up involving violent criminal incidents
not bringing his infant daughter with him is a sensible decision on his part


----------



## DHugo (Nov 2, 2022)

Is there a clip(+archive) for this?


----------



## Brutality (Nov 2, 2022)

For such a hefty ol' boy he sure gets around


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 2, 2022)

Who is going to Cuba? I can't hear the squeals from the two number ones of this month. I might be a psycho janny but I hope whoever this is has a good time there. 

Havana syndrome isn't a joke.


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Nov 2, 2022)

I wish I was rich enough to take multiple international vacations a year. 
Wonder how much those cost
and how much he owes for child support


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Nov 2, 2022)

I cannot wait to see Ralph act like a tough guy and get robbed (again) by the locals after having his shit kicked in. He makes the old yuppy tourist stereotypes look like seasoned veterans. 


FrigginWeeb said:


> I wish I was rich enough to take multiple international vacations a year.
> Wonder how much those cost
> and how much he owes for child support


Ralph is a white nigger through and through. He will always be bad with money.


----------



## Spergichu (Nov 3, 2022)

Wonder what the odds are that Meigh and the foal won't be home when Ralph returns. Surely she's fed up with living in a favela shack, right?


----------



## Donuteater (Nov 3, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> who the fuck goes on vacation by themselves? He's such a pariah.


I do, but I'm weird. And I don't have a fiance or children.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 3, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> who the fuck goes on vacation by themselves? He's such a pariah.


People who don't have the burden of a horse and child.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 3, 2022)

heathercho said:


> People who don't have the burden of a horse and child.


You could probably make a fun little story about a man travelling the world with naught but a horse and a random child. But ideally the protagonist wouldn't be fucking the horse and the child would not be a result of it.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 3, 2022)

not william stenchever said:


> You could probably make a fun little story about a man travelling the world with naught but a horse and a random child. But ideally the protagonist wouldn't be fucking the horse and the child would not be a result of it.


Around the World in Eighty Gunts.
Chapter 1.

"Meiiiiiigh, god damn it, I said MEIIIIIGH!", a food stifled shriek filled the air, stirring May from her heat induced slumber. She didn't want to move from her comfortable place atop her pile of straw, but she knew would soon be forced to.
"MEIIIGH! Wake the fuck up and tell me where my lemon fucking pinwheels are and don't give me no crap about being too god damn hot to turn on the oven, you know how I feel about the fucking heat, god damn bitch mother tried to use that as an excuse once and then those damn puppies, weak bitches I shoulda...." he trailed off, distracted by the object prized in his greasy sausage fingered hooves.
"Yes sweetie, your lemon pinwheels are ove-"
"FUCKIN' FIVE STAR DAYS BITCH! FIVE STAR FUCKING DAYS! SOOO-IEEE! KILLSTREAM BABY," he screamed and errupted into a hypnotic, gunt jiggling, truffle shuffle.
May stood there, waiting, with the best tradwife smile she could muster given the blistering heat. Waiting. Waiting for the gunt's jubilant gyrations to end.
"Huh, what bitch?" He snorted and squinted his beady little eyes in her direction.
"The Ralphamale ain't eating no lemon pinwheels anymore bitch, my team won, I'm going out for steak and Maker's Mark now. Maybe even go to...Portgual for the week..."

May perked up and let out an excited, soft neigh. Perhaps tonight she'd be lucky enough to wear her best Wish.com Sailor Moon oufit. She'd kept it in it's wrapping, still folded in the traditional Chinese manner since the day it had arrived, longing for a day like today. A day when she would be taken to the finest steakhouse in Richmond, Virgina, or better yet - Portugal, on the arm of "Best in Sektur" Ethan Ralph. _THE_ Ethan Ralph. Wow, could it really be that day?

....TBC.

---
Now we just need to get Faith's incredible illustrative skills and we'll be making Killstream money from this book.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Nov 3, 2022)

At least when Carl of Swindon goes on holidays (IIRC they like going to Greece?), he mentions bringing his wife and her kids.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Nov 3, 2022)

FrigginWeeb said:


> I wish I was rich enough to take multiple international vacations a year.
> Wonder how much those cost
> and how much he owes for child support


Ralph has a bullet proof financial plan: never save any money, rake up massive debt, die in your mid forties and make it someone else's problem.



Spergichu said:


> Wonder what the odds are that Meigh and the foal won't be home when Ralph returns. Surely she's fed up with living in a favela shack, right?


What other options does she have?
She's got no meaningful skills or talents that she can support herself with professionally and what kind of man would want her much less take care of the guntling?


----------



## Butwhythough2 (Nov 3, 2022)

He's gonna bring a whole new meaning to Bay of Pigs


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Nov 3, 2022)

Ralph going to Cuba is merely the latest sanction from Uncle Sam.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 3, 2022)

I am not sure who you all talking about? Can't remember the name.


----------



## TheGuntinator (Nov 4, 2022)

He's gonna buy a cigar there, smoke it the wrong way and be tied up like a Thankgiving turkey for insulting their tobacco workers work.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Nov 4, 2022)

_Runnin down to Cuba with a load o' sugar!
WEIGH ME BOYS TO CUBA!_


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Nov 4, 2022)

He just wants that long brown stick of cheap tobacker rolling in and around his floppy toothless face-cunt like daddy Dick Masterson does - booze, whoresh n dooming mah woman to a lifetime of fruitless servitude, amirite!(?)

I’m an orthodox guntposter, so I won’t be observing no-Ralph November.



FrigginWeeb said:


> I wish I was rich enough to take multiple international vacations a year.
> Wonder how much those cost
> and how much he owes for child support



Holidays are pretty cheap if you just go alone and leave your girlfriend to look after your retard spawn in whichever fetid hellscape undeveloped ghetto you dragged them to live in to dodge support payments from your   other retard spawn.


----------



## make_it_so (Nov 5, 2022)

I hope he gets caught pissing in front of one of those murals of Che and gets thrown in the gulag.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 5, 2022)

I was gamblin in Havana

I took a little risk. 

Send catboys, Christ and money

Nick, get me out of this!


----------



## deeman (Nov 5, 2022)

When i grew up there was this soda called Cuba Cola (Well, it's still around) but the rumors on the schoolyard was that a niggo drowned in the distillation tank so you were thus drinking nigger thus making it the worst stuff you could drink.

Why am i rambling about this? Well it's inb4 rumours on the streets in the US starts to go "Don't ever do Cuban cocaine, duude, i heard a ragepig went in an drowned in the Coke-lab!"


----------



## JT Marlin (Nov 5, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> Ralph is a white nigger through and through. He will always be bad with money.


----------



## ShekelsteinNoseberg (Nov 5, 2022)

Who?


----------



## Absurdity (Nov 5, 2022)

Perfectly timed for NRN.


----------



## Delamain (Nov 5, 2022)

i know for a fact that if Ethan does get in a fight 
all the pretty Cuban plant life will have close to 300 pounds of rage hog fertilizer
because they will leave him in a ditch after a group of Cubans partake in the new craze of:
_Kick the Hog™   after Kick the Autistic™ _had to be terminated because Chris fucked his mum


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 5, 2022)

God, he's going to roll in like Michael and leave like Fredo...I can already feel it.


----------



## Octavia (Nov 5, 2022)

Hopefully he gets beaten up by that one Cuban guy Chantal was trying to fuck.


----------



## draggs (Nov 5, 2022)

Ralph will get beat up by the communist police for complaining how shitty everything is. He doesnt have enough money to get the top tier experience given to rich Westerners. He'd have a more luxurious experience staying at a Motel 6 off the highway going to a county fair in a neighboring state here in Murica.


----------



## Fully eshay skits bruh V3 (Nov 5, 2022)

So how dangerous is Cuba? I could imagine the typical pickpocketing and tourist scams but I've never really pictured it to be dangerous, then again anywhere Ralph goes he seems to get bashed.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 5, 2022)

I feel bad for Cubans already. Not only did they have to suffer through Castro, but now they'll have to deal with a sweaty rage pig. Bets on whether he gets mauled?


----------



## Beef Elemental (Nov 5, 2022)

Fully eshay skits bruh V3 said:


> So how dangerous is Cuba? I could imagine the typical pickpocketing and tourist scams but I've never really pictured it to be dangerous, then again anywhere Ralph goes he seems to get bashed.


It's probably not that bad if you are just a normal tourist. Ralph, however, will be visiting prostitutes and drug dealers. He could be in the safest city in the world and still get his throat slit for being his usual charming self in that sort of place.


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 5, 2022)

I can’t wait for the Dirección de Inteligencia (the Cuban KGB/secret police) to snag up the rapist rage hog after he attempts to fuck an underaged cuban and throw him into a Soviet made van.

Imagine if there was a new diplomatic crisis caused by the Gunt’s arrest, all because of his degeneracy ESPECIALLY in a authoritarian Communist regime that unlike Portugal arrests you for minor shit

Guntanamo Arc incoming?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Nov 6, 2022)

Cuban cuisine uses a lot of pork but pork meat has become extremely scarce. I am just saying, big shipment of prime American pork incoming and just about time for Christmas.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 6, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> I feel bad for Cubans already. Not only did they have to suffer through Castro, but now they'll have to deal with a sweaty rage pig. Bets on whether he gets mauled?


The question isn't "will Ralph get beat the fuck up?" it's "How long before he pisses off someone so bad that he gets the shit beat outta him?".


----------



## Nod Flenders (Nov 6, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The question isn't "will Ralph get beat the fuck up?" it's "How long before he pisses off someone so bad that he gets the shit beat outta him?".


We will find out. I'm surprised The Gunt hasn't been beat up yet.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 6, 2022)

Nod Flenders said:


> We will find out. I'm surprised The Gunt hasn't been beat up yet.


I don't think he goes for another week or three.


----------



## Elmo (Nov 6, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The question isn't "will Ralph get beat the fuck up?" it's "How long before he pisses off someone so bad that he gets the shit beat outta him?".





Nod Flenders said:


> We will find out. I'm surprised The Gunt hasn't been beat up yet.





Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I don't think he goes for another week or three.




(credit: not mine, some other kiwi)


----------



## Hambubger (Nov 7, 2022)

Ralph will literally be sleeping outside in the streets like a hobo because the resorts/ hotels don't serve Americans he will probably have to rent a room in a house
Maybe this time his fucking fatass will lose some lbs not so easy access to food


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 7, 2022)

Imagine running away from family on Thanksgiving. I know his is dead, or can’t stand him, but still.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Nov 9, 2022)

I dont know the status of cuban street crimes and gangs.
But Ralph is a big fat ugly bullseye. Portugal is a safe country and yet our hero managed to get beaten 2 (two) times there. I really hope some hillarity will happen.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Nov 9, 2022)

You think they'll stop with just attempting to beat the stupid out of him, or are we talking widow and orphan?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 9, 2022)

It’s going to be interesting to see since no one knows much about anything with Cuba. Will they attempt to scan the hog, beat the hog, or leave the hog alone because the Cuban government needs foreign money so badly touching a foreigner is verboten. Can’t imagine he’s going to get to stream. Only thing we can say for certain is he’s going to be packed to the gunt folds with cigars and rum


----------



## alriggw (Nov 9, 2022)

Don't Cubans have relatively closed off Internet? I remember some shitty Vice doc where they had to go to somewhere and pay for a short time of censored Internet access.


----------



## Delamain (Nov 11, 2022)

One of the darnest things came up to me just now …
_What would happen if you took a cheese grater and just went to town on the Crusty underside of the gunt _


----------



## Pelican Bones (Nov 12, 2022)

Delamain said:


> One of the darnest things came up to me just now …
> _What would happen if you took a cheese grater and just went to town on the Crusty underside of the gunt _


@AltisticRight How do I delete other people's posts?


----------



## GL09 (Nov 12, 2022)

Delamain said:


> One of the darnest things came up to me just now …
> _What would happen if you took a cheese grater and just went to town on the Crusty underside of the gunt _


You'd end up with pretty foul tasting pork scratchings I'd imagine.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 12, 2022)

Pelican Bones said:


> @AltisticRight How do I delete other people's posts?


You troon out and wait to become a janny, remember to buy Josh's discount Serbian bathtub HRT.


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 13, 2022)

So is this Ralph realizing people are serious about NRN and this is how he gets the spotlight back on his ridiculous antics ?


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 13, 2022)

Good job Ralph, Castro already labeled Americans as pig, now some gunted hog monster is going to set foot on Cuban soil and validate Fidel's insults. What are you even going for? Cuban cigars? What next? You'll go to China for Chinese food with a side of Covid? Maybe take a trip to France looking for a side of fries? What kind of retarded game of Where in the World is Carman San Diego is this?


----------



## Aspy (Nov 13, 2022)

Delamain said:


> One of the darnest things came up to me just now …
> _What would happen if you took a cheese grater and just went to town on the Crusty underside of the gunt _


You could probably pass it off as grated Casu Martzu. Ya know, that cheese with the live maggots in it. 
Given his living standards and the quickly escalating decay of his cumbersome and bloated carcass, there will probably be some actual maggots in zeh Guntzarella to add authenticity.


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Nov 13, 2022)

Delamain said:


> One of the darnest things came up to me just now …
> _What would happen if you took a cheese grater and just went to town on the Crusty underside of the gunt _


Salt and smeg, sweat and dread. I imagine it would be an intense umami flavour, like chicken stock concentrate saturated with calcified piss. I think the worst bit would be the logistics in doing the grating itself, being in… _that_ general vicinity. Peeling down his polyester obese man basketball shorts, feeling the intense, musky warmth of his humid mound beaming into your face like a convection oven full of sweaty balls. His excited, gormless hick breath pulling back and forward like an asthmatic accordion with a history of sexual assault, increasing in tempo and floppy-mushmouthed excitedness that someone is actually giving him a bit of attention, albeit for their own sick experimental purpose - to taste of the fetid Pecorino Romano of the damned.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME (Nov 15, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> So is this Ralph realizing people are serious about NRN and this is how he gets the spotlight back on his ridiculous antics?


I hope so. Im pissed people are falling for Nick's rape-shield ploy


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 15, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> Good job Ralph, Castro already labeled Americans as pig, now some gunted hog monster is going to set foot on Cuban soil and validate Fidel's insults. What are you even going for? Cuban cigars? What next? You'll go to China for Chinese food with a side of Covid? Maybe take a trip to France looking for a side of fries? What kind of retarded game of Where in the World is Carman San Diego is this?


Akshully, The Gunt invading China sounds like a wonderful idea and a fantastic way to get people out of NRN!


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 22, 2022)

Is Butterball still going to Cuba? People have been remarkably good about keeping to No Ralph November.


----------



## DespotCTM (Nov 22, 2022)

If he walks down a beach will people try to roll him back into the sea?


----------



## disavow (Nov 23, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Is Butterball still going to Cuba? People have been remarkably good about keeping to No Ralph November.


Yes, as we speak I think, the other night was his last stream before "dining at the finest restaraunt in Havana" with his horse and guntling(!) but I forget which day that was meant to be. He had previously said he would not stream only prerecord content which I really hope is bullshit, I want to watch the magic happen. You know he is just going to leave those two in the hotel when he goes to drink and gamble and smoke cigars, too. Fingers crossed for at least a little content. He's riding high over Nick getting humiliated and the other Nick copping a W however short-lived appearing in public with Kanye.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 23, 2022)

disavow said:


> Yes, as we speak I think, the other night was his last stream before "dining at the finest restaraunt in Havana" with his horse and guntling(!) but I forget which day that was meant to be. He had previously said he would not stream only prerecord content which I really hope is bullshit, I want to watch the magic happen. You know he is just going to leave those two in the hotel when he goes to drink and gamble and smoke cigars, too. Fingers crossed for at least a little content. He's riding high over Nick getting humiliated and the other Nick copping a W however short-lived appearing in public with Kanye.


We’ll know if something stupid happens if he refuses to use facecam. 
Also, I thought he was going there alone like the last two times.


----------



## EyeGuy (Nov 24, 2022)

The second Bay of Pigs invasion has begun:


Not gonna lie, Havana looks like a shithole even at night.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Nov 24, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> The second Bay of Pigs invasion has begun:
> View attachment 3925683
> Not gonna lie, Havana looks like a shithole even at night.


If you think this is shithole you havent seen much, check romanian gypsy districts and houses.


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Nov 24, 2022)

not william stenchever said:


> You could probably make a fun little story about a man travelling the world with naught but a horse and a random child. But ideally the protagonist wouldn't be fucking the horse and the child would not be a result of it.


This is just a major plot point of A Song of Ice and Fire, it just hasnt been published yet.


----------



## FinnSven (Nov 24, 2022)

I could be wrong but I am assuming that despite the lack of large Mancuians, that Havana is potentially more dangerous than Lisbon for fat obnoxious American tourists plodding around, pretending to be wealthy and posturing?


----------



## EyeGuy (Nov 24, 2022)

What better way is there for a proud America First advocate to spend Thanksgiving then by visiting a monument to communism?

Images below:


Spoiler: Traumatic close-up of La Yegua


----------



## disavow (Nov 24, 2022)

Aww, that is a cute picture of Roz, Meigh's ugly face ruins it though, but baby looks happier and a little less exactly like her daddy had this time.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Nov 24, 2022)

Apparently there’s some kind of a contest going on this November, yeah?

Edificio Roseland
Aguila # 314
(Between Concordia and Neptuno)
Centro Habana, Cuba 10200
Latitude: 23.1381544
Longitude: -82.3626475


9th floor:

6th floor:


EDIT: Take a good look at this skyline from the 8th floor

What a great view. From what I can see, this is probably room 804 or 803.
https://casasoasis.com/en/venta/casas/la-habana/centro-habana/sin-localidad-centro-habana/2699

There is a room right above this one where the view is even better. That is the penthouse. I think the view probably looks like…


Spoiler: Penthouse view from Rozeland Building


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 24, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Apparently there’s some kind of a contest going on this November, yeah?
> 
> Edificio Roseland
> Aguila # 314
> ...


Looks like China after WW2 in 1955, sad.


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Nov 24, 2022)

disavow said:


> Aww, that is a cute picture of Roz, Meigh's ugly face ruins it though, but baby looks happier and a little less exactly like her daddy had this time.
> 
> View attachment 3929415


There's no doubting that the Ralph seed has rooted deeply into that little girls genetic makeup. Awfully unfortunate for her down the road, but this is actually a great photo and I'm glad the kid looks happy, at least. No telling when all that happiness will end for her long term but I'm hoping this era is joyful, at least.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Nov 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Looks like China after WW2 in 1955, sad.


Yup. Reminds me of The Last of Us, or that show Life After People. What a dump.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Looks like China after WW2 in 1955, sad.


I'm still hopeful for a Chairman Gunt Goes To China Arc.


----------



## Elmo (Nov 24, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> What better way is there for a proud America First advocate to spend Thanksgiving then by visiting a monument to communism?
> View attachment 3929319
> Images below:
> 
> ...


Lucas would be proud.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 25, 2022)

I glanced for a second and thought this was a lesbian couple. Good lord that shirt is a dress and his tits are bigger than Meighs


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 25, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> View attachment 3934707
> 
> I glanced for a second and thought this was a lesbian couple. Good lord that shirt is a dress and his tits are bigger than Meighs


And Pantsu is bent over to try and hide that Ralph is shorter.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Nov 27, 2022)

disavow said:


> Aww, that is a cute picture of Roz, Meigh's ugly face ruins it though, but baby looks happier and a little less exactly like her daddy had this time.
> 
> View attachment 3929415


"Haha, I can't wait to see daddy get his ass beat! Maybe he won't get up this time!" - Rozy


----------



## Pale Empress (Nov 29, 2022)

The absolute best outcome for RerollRozy would be for CPS to get involved, removing her from the care of these abusive sexual deviants and placing her into the safety of a legitimately loving and nurturing family.

That picture of her smiling legitimately makes me sad, just because we all know what kind of monsters her parents are, and the hell that awaits her as she grows up in their negligent custody.

Ralph is the kind of person to give his daughter a metal butterknife and make her play near an electrical outlet.


----------



## disavow (Nov 29, 2022)

Pale Empress said:


> The absolute best outcome for RerollRozy would be for CPS to get involved, removing her from the care of these abusive sexual deviants and placing her into the safety of a legitimately loving and nurturing family.
> 
> That picture of her smiling legitimately makes me sad, just because we all know what kind of monsters her parents are, and the hell that awaits her as she grows up in their negligent custody.
> 
> Ralph is the kind of person to give his daughter a metal butterknife and make her play near an electrical outlet.


I am legitimately more worried about Meigh. A sober Ralph could use some parenting support and would be absentee probably but Meigh is the kind of toxic mother who absolutely fucks up her daughter. Meigh has a lot of internalized misogyny manifested in pickmeism which will also show in how she talks to Roz as she gets older, how she talks about other women and women in general, how she won't be able to get along with Roz's peers moms, and God forbid if Meigh has any weight issues. I genuinely feel horrible for her and this is my #1 reason by far, having The Gunt for a single dad even would be better.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Nov 29, 2022)

Gunt updated his Twitter banner and PFP




Don't know why Ralph and America First love doing the ISIS salute.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 29, 2022)

Cuba hits around 30 degrees Celsius daily around this time of year. (86 degrees Fahrenheit for lolcountries). Piggy is still wearing his traditional double shirts to prevent his gunt and flabby tits from poking out.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Nov 29, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Cuba hits around 30 degrees Celsius daily around this time of year. (86 degrees Fahrenheit for lolcountries). Piggy is still wearing his traditional double shirts to prevent his gunt and flabby tits from poking out.
> 
> View attachment 3965265


Kind of cursed since he's not too far from Miami. I bet he still goes in the water with a t-shirt on.


----------



## Elmo (Nov 29, 2022)

Salvatore Leone said:


> Gunt updated his Twitter banner and PFP
> 
> View attachment 3965124
> View attachment 3965136
> ...


Is that the same Apple Watch?

Also god damn, looking more and more like @MWV every single day.



Salvatore Leone said:


> Kind of cursed since he's not too far from Miami. I bet he still goes in the water with a t-shirt on.


You don't remember the hot tub videos with Andy?


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Nov 29, 2022)

Elmo said:


> Is that the same Apple Watch?


From the gunt sex tape? I think he had an Android smart watch in the video but he certainty had a smartwatch on. 


Elmo said:


> You don't remember the hot tub videos with Andy?


Oh most definitely. Ralph was desperate to hide his fat the entire trip.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Nov 29, 2022)

I don’t understand the Apple Watch. Utterly useless for someone like Ralph who is just using it for twitter alerts. No need for the schedule alert, fitness, or health app features at all for Ralph. It’s not even an attractive design with its watch face but I guess it doesn’t matter when 95% of your style is trashy wigger.

$500 for an Apple Watch would’ve been better spent on a starter watch collection, something that could’ve been past down to his kids instead ending up in a landfill when apple planned obsolescence kicks in


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Nov 29, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> would’ve been better spent on a starter watch collection, something that could’ve been past down to his kids instead ending up in a landfill when apple planned obsolescence kicks in


IF Ethan gets a crumb of attention from ye, maybe he might get himself a Rolex and pass it down to Xander just like his daddy's ring


----------



## fìddlesticks2.0 (Dec 1, 2022)

So he hasn't gotten beaten yet? Commies always letting us down. 

He's always looking like someone's special needs uncle that gets taken on trips out of the home for special holidays. Especially with his little spasmaloid finger pointing out.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 1, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Cuba hits around 30 degrees Celsius daily around this time of year. (86 degrees Fahrenheit for lolcountries). Piggy is still wearing his traditional double shirts to prevent his gunt and flabby tits from poking out.
> 
> View attachment 3965265


Did he change throughout the week?
He must smell really bad right now. What's that at the back though?


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 1, 2022)

Ironic that The Gunt will only be the second worst thing to happen to The Bay Of Pigs at the hands of an American.


----------



## Franz Joseph (Dec 1, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Cuba hits around 30 degrees Celsius daily around this time of year. (86 degrees Fahrenheit for lolcountries). Piggy is still wearing his traditional double shirts to prevent his gunt and flabby tits from poking out.
> 
> View attachment 3965265


I still can't believe how aged Ralph looks. I'll be surprised if he lives past 50.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 21, 2022)

The recent drama with Tug Ralph passing after what Future Father In Law For Life Harry Morris and others have theorized/intimated that Ralph left the poor pooch along for two weeks while The Gunt graced that Land Of Castro with his presence.

I thought The Gunt, his broodmare, and their progeny went to Cuba for the long Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## disavow (Dec 22, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The recent drama with Tug Ralph passing after what Future Father In Law For Life Harry Morris and others have theorized/intimated that Ralph left the poor pooch along for two weeks while The Gunt graced that Land Of Castro with his presence.
> 
> I thought The Gunt, his broodmare, and their progeny went to Cuba for the long Thanksgiving weekend.


It wasn't two weeks, it was a long-weekend maybe 4 days and he rushed back to the Killstream Studio for the Kanye thing. Still can't leave a dog alone that long but I don't know where people are getting 2 weeks. Or that he actually did leave the dog alone or that that's what made the dog sick. But I think Mr Morris means Ralph fucking off to Mexico a few months back and leaving the dog to be watched by whoever during that time. Not sure.


----------



## Ghost of Guntmas Past (Dec 22, 2022)

Harry said Tug died over that thanksgiving vacation while they were in Cuba, not only did Tug die due to abuse and neglect, Ralph used it to lie about taking a break almost a month later. A true psychopath, ladies and Guntlemen.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2022)

Ghost of Guntmas Past said:


> Harry said Tug died over that thanksgiving vacation while they were in Cuba, not only did Tug die due to abuse and neglect, Ralph used it to lie about taking a break almost a month later. A true psychopath, ladies and Guntlemen.


What do you expect from a worm-pig hybrid who left his own mother to die because he was too drunk to drive her to dialysis?


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 22, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> View attachment 3934707
> 
> I glanced for a second and thought this was a lesbian couple. Good lord that shirt is a dress and his tits are bigger than Meighs


And May is simultaneously crouching and leaning forward, so that she looks shorter than Ralph, LOL.

Every single on of their pictures together is like that, lol.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> And May is simultaneously crouching and leaning forward, so that she looks shorter than Ralph, LOL.
> 
> Every single on of their pictures together is like that, lol.


What a submissive whore, totally in touch with how the rage pig is so desperately trying to hide that he's a midget, even though everyone knows it.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Dec 23, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> And May is simultaneously crouching and leaning forward, so that she looks shorter than Ralph, LOL.
> 
> Every single on of their pictures together is like that, lol.


I used to assume this was the reason but May does the same pose in family photos without Ralph. I think if she stood up straight she would look like a teenage boy so she crouches to trick the eye into seeing curves. It will be hilarious to see her towering over Ralph once the relationship sours and she wants to passive aggressively emasculate him.


----------



## Telemeter (Dec 23, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> I used to assume this was the reason but May does the same pose in family photos without Ralph. I think if she stood up straight she would look like a teenage boy so she crouches to trick the eye into seeing curves. It will be hilarious to see her towering over Ralph once the relationship sours and she wants to passive aggressively emasculate him.


Even while crouching, you can tell May's hips reach above Ralph's belly button, LOL, the more I see this picture the more evident is how much shorter Ralph is than her.


----------

